# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  βοηθεια για αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος

## synko

καλησπερα εχει κανεις ιδεα τι ακριβως χρειαζεται για αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος εχω 2 χρονια ενσημα σαν τεχνικος!εαν ξερεις καποιος κατι ας μου πει ευχαριστω!

----------


## electron

Αν έχεις τελειώσει κάποια σχολή μέσης εκπαίδευσης μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο υπουργείο συγκοινωνιών στο οποίο δίνεις γραπτές εξετάσεις και αποκτάς την άδεια.Αν έχεις τελειώσει ΤΕΙ πλέον με την επείδειξη του πτυχίου σου δίνουν την άδεια χωρίς εξετάσεις.

----------


## synko

σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου αλλα καποια στιγμη μου ειχαν πει οτι με ενα αριθμο προυπηρεσιας σε ενσημα με απολυτηριο ΤΕΛ δεν δινεις εξετασεις αλλα δεν μορω να βγαλω ακρη καταλαβαινεις δημοσια υπηρεσια  :Smile:

----------


## FMTRIKALA

δεν χρειαζονται εξετασεις πελον.εγω πιγα καταθεσα τα ενσημα και σε μια βδομαδα την πηρα.μου βγαλανε την παναγια ομως.ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ...........

----------


## radiodj105

> Αν έχεις τελειώσει ΤΕΙ πλέον με την επείδειξη του πτυχίου σου δίνουν την άδεια χωρίς εξετάσεις.



Συμφωνώ... αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις! Εγώ τότε που είχα βγάλει την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος, αν και έδειξα το πτυχείο του ΤΕΙ (και μάλιστα ήμουν φύτουλας και είχα πολύ καλές βαθμολογίες) περίμενα 3 μήνες για να μου το ετοιμάσουν.
Για να πω και του στραβού το δίκιο πάντως, όχι ότι με βοήθησε κάπου (στο να βρω δουλειά) το ρημαδο-πτυχείο! Γνωρίζω ότι μπορώ να ανοίξω εργαστήριο... αλλά και τί έγινε;

----------


## electron

H αναμονή είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα εφόσον έχουμε να κάνουμε με το δημόσιο φίλοι μου.Πάντως το θέμα χορήγισης της άδειας στους πτυχειούχους ΤΕΙ χωρίς εξετάσεις είναι κάτι που έγινε σχετικά προσφατα μιας και πρίν μας υποχρέωναν να μπαίνουμε και εμείς στην διαδικασία αυτή.Σχετικά με τους πτυχειούχους σχολών μέσης εκπαίδευσης όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε παίζει ρόλο και η προυπηρεσία που φένεται μέσω των ενσήμων.

----------


## travelgirl

Με αφορμή το ερώτημα του synco, μπήκα στο site του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών και είδα κάποια πράγματα για την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος. Για αποφοιτους ΤΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ έχει άδεια ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ Β' (χωρίς εξετάσεις) και ΡΑΔΙΟΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥ Α' (κατόπιν εξετάσεως). Ποιά η διαφορά μεταξύ τους;; Ξέρει κάποιος περισσότερα πράγματα;;

----------


## synko

Fmtrikala μιας και απο οτι καταλαβα εισαι αυτος που την πηρε προσφατα τι εχεις τελειωσει και τελικα ποσα ενσημα χρειαστηκαν για να παρεις στα χερια σου αυτο το υπεροχο χαρτι?

----------


## FMTRIKALA

την αδεια την πηρα πριν εναμηση χρονο.Αν θυμαμε καλα θελει 400 ενσημα.οσο για το τι εχω τελειωσει ,τεχνικο λυκειο και ιεκ.απλα εφαγα πολι τρεξιμο τρικαλα-λαρισα γιατι στην λαρισα λεγανε οτι την επερνες χωρισ εξετασεις ενο στα τρικαλα με εξετασεις.τρεχα γυρευε.ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ....ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ

----------


## travelgirl

Radiodj105 τι ακριβώς λέει το χαρτί που πήρες;; Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος κάτι;;; Δώσε τα φώτα σου στους νέους.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## radiodj105

> Radiodj105 τι ακριβώς λέει το χαρτί που πήρες;; Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος κάτι;;; Δώσε τα φώτα σου στους νέους.



Λέει ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος Β'. Για να πάρω ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α' έπρεπε να είμαι απόφοιτος των AΕΙ. Το πτυχίο το πήρα το 1990 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Αν πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει... τότε να ψάξω να βρω ακριβώς που το έχω καταχωνιάσει!

----------


## synko

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους παιδια λεω να αρχισω απο εβδομαδα να τρεχω με ολα αυτα τα γραφειοκρατικα και ο θεος βοηθος καλο τρεξιμο!!!!!!

----------


## jakektm

Να επαναφέρω το θέμα, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος για την διαδικασία που πρεπει να ακολουθησει κάποιος για αδεια ασκήσεως επαγγελματος με πτυχιο ΤΕι.

Επισης για να ανοιξεις εργαστηριο πρεπει να εχεις καποια ενσημα?

----------


## waverunner

Δες εδώ. http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=408

Μάλλον έχει όσες πληροφορίες χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## deep-blue-sea

αυτο γραφει στην ενωση μηχανικων.γνωριζει κανεις αν οντως ειναι ετσι??για κανοονικη αδεια επαγγελματος οχι ραδιοηλεκτρολογου η κατι αλλο.
αλλοι λενε οτι πρεπει αλλοι οχι.γνωριζει κανεις σιγουρα?????


*Ηλεκτρονικός ΜηχανικόςΤ.Ε* 
*Ισχύει              το Π.Δ 346/89* το οποίο καθορίζει τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των              Πτυχιούχων των τμημάτων Ηλεκτρονικής των Σχολών Σ.Τ.Εφ. 
Επισημαίνουμε              προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων και παρανοήσεων ότι *«‘Άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος              Πτυχιούχου Ηλεκτρονικού Μηχανικού Τεχνολογικής Εκπαίδευσης (Τ.Ε) δεν              υφίσταται»*. 
*Το              ίδιο το Πτυχίο επέχει την θέση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος .* 
Η άδεια              άσκησης ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Β΄ αποτελεί «κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος»              διότι κατά την δημιουργία του Π.Δ 346/89 δεν καταργήθηκε το σχετικό              άρθρο του Νόμου 2624/53 & Π.Δ 510/71 το οποίο αναφέρεται σε εποχές              που η επιστήμη της ηλεκτρονικής σχεδόν δεν είχε αναπτυχθεί επαρκώς              στην Ελλάδα ως ειδικότητα Μηχανικού.

----------


## deep-blue-sea

Δες εδώ. http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=408

Μάλλον έχει όσες πληροφορίες χρειάζεσαι.



μαλλον οχι.

σημερα κι ενω ειχα ολα τα χαρτια ετοιμα πηγε στο κεπ της περιοχης μου με εξουσιοδοτησεις ο αδελφος μου και η αρμοδια υπηρεσια δεν τη δεχεται μέσω κεπ γιατι ειναι υπο ενταξη.θελουν 4-5 χρονια για να το ενταξουν.


οτι να ναι.σε κάνα μηνα ισως βγαλω ακρη.τώρα πρεπει να παω να αλλαξω αιτησεις εξουσιοδοτησεις για να την παει ενας γνωστος μου στην νομαρχια γιατι μεσολαβει ολοκληρο ταξιδι για την νομαρχια (σε αλλο νησι).

ΧΑΙΡΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ που ο οποιοσδηποτε αναιρει υπουργικη αποφαση και τα ρυθμιζει οπως θελει και αν του πας κοντρα δεν ξεμπλεκεις αλλο.......

----------


## dalai

τελικα απο οτι καταλαβα οι ηλεκτρονικοί ΤΕΙ δεν χρειάζονται αδεια εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος?

----------


## kougianos

Θα πρότεινα να κάνεις έναρξη σαν "εμπόριο ηλεκτρικών ειδών" (καλύτερα να έχεις έδρα, για να μη θεωρήσε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.. και να γλυτώσεις την επιβάρυνση φόρου) ..και πέρασε ένα καδ για παροχή υπηρεσιών.. να κόβεις αποδείξεις, και μη γίνεσαι συγκεκριμένος στα τιμολόγια...
Με επιφύλαξη τα λέω όλα αυτά.. γενικά δε πρέπει να βασιστείς σε απαντήσεις ανθρώπων στο internet!!.. 
Ρώτα το λογιστή που θα σου κρατάει τα βιβλία και θα σου κάνει και την έναρξη αυτό που σου είπα.

----------


## dalai

Λογω επαγκελματος δεν με ενδιαφερει η οικονομικη πλευρα.Περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερει να μπορω να υπογραφω μελετες(φωτοβολταικα κλπ). Θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ αδικο να μην μπορουμε σαν ηλεκτρονικοι να ασχοληθουμε με φωτοβολταικα.Ειναι παραλογο εντελως

----------


## electron

Για να υπενθυμίσω ακόμη μια φορά ότι οι απόφοιτοι ηλεκτρονικοί των ΤΕΙ έχουν κατοχυρωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα,που κάποιοι, βλέπε ΤΕΕ, εσκεμμένα για αρκετά χρόνια πολεμούν, επισυνάπτω το προεδρικό διάταγμα του 1989 που κατοχυρώνει την ειδικότητα των ηλεκτρονικών ΤΕ.

----------


## navar

> Θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ αδικο να μην μπορουμε σαν ηλεκτρονικοι να ασχοληθουμε με φωτοβολταικα.Ειναι παραλογο εντελως



και περιμένεις λογική και δίκιο στον νομοθέτη και σε αυτό το κράτος ? η πραγματική αναγνώριση των γνώσεων σου και των ικανοτήτων σου ?

----------


## deep-blue-sea

ρε συνάδελφοι μισό λεπτό γιατί κάπου μπερδεύομαι.
ένας τ.ε ηλεκτρονικός πρέπει να βγάλει άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγελματος    ή με το πτυχίο του είναι οκ?
γιατί η άδεια ασκήσεως ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου  β είναι άλλη άδεια και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να την βγάλουν όλοι.
κάνω κάπου λάθος?

ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ τους πιο έμπειρους και περισσότερο τους αυτοασφαλιζόμενους που εργάζονται ως ηλεκτρονικοί τε να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## binias55

Γεια σας!!! Έχω τελειώσει Ηλεκτρονικός Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών Στην Σιβιτανίδειο (ΕΠΑΛ) Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι χρειάζομαι και τη πρέπει να κάνω για να πάρω την άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος?

----------


## button

Δηλαδή *navar* δεν μπορεί ένας Ηλεκτρονικός να ασχοληθεί με φωτοβολταϊκά ?? Η μόνο Ηλεκτρολόγος ?

Και εγω εχω τελειώσει Ηλεκτρονικός Συστημάτων Επικοινωνιών στο ΕΠΑΛ Λαγκαδά και τώρα πήγα ΟΑΕΔ Ηλεκτρολόγος Εγκαταστάσεων ..

----------


## gogoulis

Καλησπέρα,


Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι αδεία εξασκήσεως επαγγέλματος χρειάζεται (και αν χρειάζεται) για εγκαταστάσεις δορυφορικών συστημάτων/κεραιών?
Είμαι απόφοιτος του τμήματος ΤΕΙ Σερρών με τίτλο "Μηχανικός Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών".


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## katmadas

ρε παιδια χρειαζεται αδεια τελικα?
Πριν 7 χρονια ειχα κανει εναρξη για παροχη υπηρεσιων απο το σπιτι σαν τεχνικος και δεν χρειαστηκα τιποτα...
Τωρα ο λογιστης μου λεει να παω να βγαλω για να ανοιξουμε το μαγαζι...

https://plus.google.com/113053913651...ut?gl=gr&hl=el

εδω πρεπει να παω?
εφαγα σημερα την ζεστη του αιωνα στο κεντρο με τα επιμελητηρια και τις διευθηνσεις και τελικα ειδα οτι ειναι καλοχωρι στο μεταφορων?

Μηπως πρεπει να περασω και κτεο απο πανω?

Αντε μω τον μπελα μου βαρεθηκα περα δωθε εδω και 2 μηνες πια.
Στην βουλγαρια φιλαρακι πηγε το πρωι και το μεσημερι γυρισε με κλειδι στο χερι...

----------


## elektronio

> ρε παιδια χρειαζεται αδεια τελικα?
> Πριν 7 χρονια ειχα κανει εναρξη για παροχη υπηρεσιων απο το σπιτι σαν τεχνικος και δεν χρειαστηκα τιποτα...
> Τωρα ο λογιστης μου λεει να παω να βγαλω για να ανοιξουμε το μαγαζι...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/113053913651...ut?gl=gr&hl=el
> 
> εδω πρεπει να παω?
> εφαγα σημερα την ζεστη του αιωνα στο κεντρο με τα επιμελητηρια και τις διευθηνσεις και τελικα ειδα οτι ειναι καλοχωρι στο μεταφορων?
> 
> ...



Ναι εκεί πρέπει να πας. 
Στην έναρξη που έκανες 7 χρόνια πριν δες το ΚΑΔ γιατί το "τεχνικός" είναι κάπως γενικό.
Τι πτυχίο έχεις; Τι μαγαζί θέλεις να ανοίξεις;
Ρωτάω γιατί το έψαξα και εγώ τώρα και θα μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## katmadas

Ενταξει ολα καλα.
Πηγα εκει και την εβγαλα...

----------


## Prithan

Εν κατακλείδι ρε παίδες χρειάζεται άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος για να ανοίξει εργαστήριο κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός ΤΕ ? το πτυχίο αρκεί από μόνο του?

----------


## bolsevikos

ΟΧΙ δεν χρειάζεται.
Το πτυχίο μας (Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός Τ.Ε.) είναι και η άδεια μας.(βάση του ΠΔ 346/89).

----------

jakektm (24-04-15)

----------

